# mcn tele.com



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

Hallo, 
bin durch googel auf eure seit hier gestoßen und gesehen dass man hier geholfen bekommt.
möchte auch gleich mal starten und zwar.
hab ich von der telecom mein rechnung für oktober bekommen. nur musst ich auf seite drei sehen das ich eine dienst von der mcn tele.com im wert von 10,34€ in anspruch genommen hätte. Was noch dazu kommt ist dass der betrag vom 13.07.07 ist. ich bin mir nicht bewusst was ich da gemacht haben soll.
so jetzt hab ich bei [] angerufen und nachgefragt was ich da gemacht haben soll.
die an der strippe meine sie kann mir da keine auskunft geben weil das ein anderer anbieter ist. auf meine frage hin ob sie den betrag rausnehmen könnt sagt sie nur, das es eine möglich ist, aber wenn ich eine mahnung von der mcn bekommt, kann die sich auf 20€ belaufen.
daraufhin hab ich bei mcn angerufen und da war nur der anrufbeanworte dran, mit dem hinweis (kurzfrom) bei fragen wünsche anträge nur über fax oder postverkehr. es ist zwar noch ein email adresse für rechnung angeben aber die werde ich wohl vergessen könne.
so und nun würde ich gerne wissen wie ich denn weiter vorgehen soll? 
achso ich habe noch 9 tage bis der bertag von meinem konto abgebucht wird.

gruß pancho

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> . nur musst ich auf seite drei sehen das ich eine dienst von der mcn tele.com im wert von 10,34€ in anspruch genommen hätte.


Kann es sein, dass es um die berühmt, berüchtigten  0137er Pinganrufe geht?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177369#post177369
Dialer werden es doch wohl kaum sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=33057
hast du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?  wenn nicht, sofort anfordern


----------



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hallo jupp11,

dialer bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich habe dsl und norton antvirus mit allem drum und dran auf meinem system gehabt.
ich denke mal das es ein anruf war. kenn mich mit dem ganze zeugs nicht so aus.
einzerlverbindungsnachweis? von der telecom? kann man den per email schicken lassen oder muss man denn per fax anfordern? hab kein fax.
auf meiner rechnung auf der positon 13 steht:
infoservice
artikel-/leistungsnummer 69176      6,42€+steur zusammen 10,34

gruß pancho


----------



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

was ja komisch ist das der betrag von 13.07 und die rechnung wo es drauf ist, ist die vom oktober.
soll ich dann den verbindungsnachweis vom oktober oder vom juli beantragen?

gruß


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Normalerweise sollte der vom Juli  Auskunft geben,  aber da es nichts kosten sollte, auch den vom Oktober.  
Würde ihn generell für die Zukunft beantragen (ist kostenlos)   dann  ist man für solche "Überraschungen" vorbereitet


----------



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hm das kann dauern bis ich den nachweis bekomme muss erst einen antrag ausfüllen, damit ich dann den einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern kann.

was ich nicht verstehe bei den pinganrufen, wie könne die geld verlangen wenn ich nichtmal zurückrufe?

soll ich den betrag jetzt bei der telecom sperren lasse?

und was mach ich mit der mcn firma, email, fax oder brief schicken? und was soll ich rein schreiben?

sorry für meine unbeholfenheit


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe bei den pinganrufen, wie könne die geld verlangen wenn ich nichtmal zurückrufe?


Es ist ja noch völlig offen, um was es geht, bisher sind das alles nur Vermutungen


Pancho schrieb:


> soll ich den betrag jetzt bei der telecom sperren lasse?


Rechnung minus den strittigen Betrag bezahlen, aber genau drauf  hinweisen, welche Position es ist,
 die  nicht bezahlt wird, sonst meckert die Telekom.


Pancho schrieb:


> und was mach ich mit der mcn firma, email, fax oder brief schicken?


gar nichts, solange du nicht weißt,  was los ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Ich glaube kaum, dass es um pings geht. Eher um einen Anruf, bei dem zum Drücken einer Taste aufgefordert wurde. Daran sollte sich aber jemand erinnern können.
Wenn der EVN da ist bei "Antillophone" mcn nach dem Inhalt fragen
Kontaktmöglichkeiten siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177913#post177913
(dort vermutete ich hinter dem Rechnungsbetrag eine "paybycall"-Nummer - aber auch daran müsste sich ja jemand erinnern können)


----------



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

so ich habe eben nochmal bei der telecom angerufen.
bei denen liegt gar keine auftragsbestätigung von der mcn vor. so wie ich das verstanden habe kann dies mcn so anders garnicht geld verlangen, seltsam das es dann auf der rechnung von der telecom drauf ist.
dann ruf ich morgen nochmal bei der telecom an und las den betrag sperren und sag auch gleich warum. oder brauchen die das schriftlich?

glaubst du die mcn schickt ein mahnung mit mahngebrühr?

@aka aka: kann mich nicht erinner ob an dem tag eine anruf kam, und wenn sollche anrufe kommen legen wir immergleich auf. (anrufbeanworter von t-com dabei)
ich war auf einer "pfuiseit" aber nur auf der startseite, habe weder was installiert noch bestätig auf irgendeine kostspielige weiterleitung zu gehen. kann mich aber nicht mehr daran erinner wann das war.

und das sich ein dialer unbemerkt installiert geht wohl nicht nachdem ich gelesen habe das es bei dsl nicht möglich wäre. zudem hab ich norton sicherheitspacket + ad-adware.
hab mir jetzt auch a-squared installiert und der hat beim scannen auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> oder brauchen die das schriftlich?


nach meinen  Erfahrungen unbedingt!

PS: T-Punkt ist auch gut, wenn günstig zu erreichen


----------



## Pancho (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

ähm jupp11 

was sagst du zu den punkten die ich für den aka-aka geschrieben habe?


----------



## jupp11 (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> was sagst du zu den punkten die ich für den aka-aka geschrieben habe?


Ohne die Nummer zu kennen, ist das  Rumraterei. Sieh zu, dass du  die Information kriegst, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> artikel-/leistungsnummer 69176      6,42€+steur zusammen 10,34


kuck mal google

Mein Favorit:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15261
Mach Dich im Kontakt mit mcn auf so manches gefasst 
http://www.mlm-infos.com/ftopic6912.html
Kuck mal hier:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-telekom/1193-10.html

wie aber schon geschrieben wurde: Du brauchst die Nummer... (EVN). Dann melde Dich wieder. MCN-Tele wird ja wohl was dazu zu sagen können, ohne in Curacao nachfragen zu müssen...
(was mich wundert, ist Dein "krummer" Betrag... Aber ohne weitere Infos ist das Kaffeesatzleserei)


----------



## Pancho (27 September 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

so kurzer zwischenbericht,

habe den betrag von mcn sperren lassen, ohne das ich einen brief schicken musste.

nun habe ich folgendes problem, ich hab auf meinem rechner einen trojaner endeckt (win32: trojan-gen).
müsste meine computer komplett neu aufsetzen um ihn komplett frei zu bekommen.
soll ich noch warten bis das mit mcn geklärt ist, wegen evtel. daten/verbindungsdaten die auf meinem rechner sein können?


----------



## Pancho (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hallo, 

habe ich den betrag von der mcn sperren lassen und bis heute noch keine rückmeldung von dem besagten verein bekommen.

so nun zu den t-online einzelverbindungsnachweisen. antrag wurde ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. habe heute bei t-.. angerufen und nachgefragt warum ich denn jetzt nicht auf die einzelverbindungen der vergangenen monate zurgreifen kann?
nun wurde mir leider mitgeteilt dass diese gelöscht werden. meine einzelverbindungen stehen nur für zukünftige rechnungen zur verfügung. 

so und nun?

gruß


----------



## dieter_w (24 Oktober 2007)

*09005118810, 0900-5118810, 0900-5 11 88 10, 09 00-5 11 88 10*

Eine Bitte an alle Betroffenen, die eine Verbindung zu 0900-5118810 (mcn tele.com) auf einer ihrer letzten Telefonrechnungen finden:

Unbedingt sofort Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur verfassen (Mailadresse: [email protected]).

Das Formular dazu gibts hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/2921.pdf

Bitte unbedingt anmerken:


> Ich fordere Sie dringendst auf, für die missbräuchlich verwendete Rufnummer:
> 0900-5118810 rückwirkend ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot auszusprechen.




Für Google: 09005118810, 0900-5118810, 0900-5 11 88 10, 09 00-5 11 88 10


----------



## Pancho (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hi dieter-w

und wenn man keinen verbindungsnachweis hat?

ich besitze nur die artikel-/leistungsnummer 69176.

mfg


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Dann wird es höchste Zeit, den in Auftrag zu geben, ist ja eh' kostenlos.

Woher du den für diese spezielle Verbindung bekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob von T-Com oder mcn.
Aber ohne die Nummer zu kennen, geht's hier absolut nicht weiter.
Aber ein Anruf bei der T-Com-Hotline (0800-3301000) sollte da vielleicht Klarheit bringen.


----------



## Pancho (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird es höchste Zeit, den in Auftrag zu geben, ist ja eh' kostenlos.


habe ich schon gemacht.

schau auf die vorherigen beiträge von mir da steht alles was ich schon gemacht habe. 
bei mcn ruf ich nicht noch mal an um mich von einem anrufbeantworter voll blubbern zu lassen. 
wie ich oben ja schon geschrieben habe, ist der betrag gesperrt worden und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine mahnung von der mcn erhalten.
t-com anrufen bringt auch nichts, weil die keinen einbilck auf die kostenstellen haben. so wurde es mir zumindest von der t-com mitgeteilt.

gruß


----------



## dieter_w (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> habe ich schon gemacht.


o.k., hab's hinterher auch gelesen. Sorry.



> bei mcn ruf ich nicht noch mal an um mich von einem anrufbeantworter voll blubbern zu lassen.


Ich denke, ein paar nette Zeilen schreiben sollte man denen trotzdem. 


> ... und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine mahnung von der mcn erhalten.


Naja, vier Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung sollte bald etwas kommen, denke ich.



> t-com anrufen bringt auch nichts, weil die keinen einbilck auf die kostenstellen haben. so wurde es mir zumindest von der t-com mitgeteilt.


Ja, mit Fremdforderungen vertrödeln die sich schon lange keine Zeit mehr!
Aber es ist wichtig - wie du es getan hast - denen exakt mitzuteilen, welche Rechnungsposition strittig ist.


----------



## Pancho (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ein paar nette Zeilen schreiben sollte man denen trotzdem.



ja hast recht, aber die wollen was von mir und da wart ich mal schön bis die sich melden. ich bin mir keiner schuld bewußt, zudem wenn du dich mal so durch googel arbeitst wieviele leute betroffen sind - wieviele zig briefe und faxe geschrieben haben und im endefekt ganauso schlau sind wie davor, nur dass sie noch ein paar euro ärmer sind wegen dem ganzen verkehr.
da warte ich doch lieber.

finde ich schön das du dich hier in meinem thread einbringst, danke!:thumb:

gruß


----------



## dieter_w (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> finde ich schön das du dich hier in meinem thread einbringst, danke!:thumb:


Ungewollt bin ich dazu gezwungen, da ich einen solchen Fall (mit einer anderen Nummer) in der Familie zu klären habe (betr. Posting #15 hier im Thread).


----------



## Pancho (11 November 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hallo,

so hab jetzt doch ne mahung bekommen:



> sehr geehrter herr ....
> 
> die umseitig aufgeführten beträge sind im rahmen ihrer t-com-rechnung vom 19.09.07 aufgeführt und fällig. sie finden die beträge auf ...............
> 
> *durch den anruf auf unserer servicenummer ist ein wirksamer vertrag zustande gekommen*


 _ich hab auf der servicnummer angerufen weil ich fragen zu meinem rechnungsposten hatte, und das gilt dann als vertragsabschluss :gruebel:_. 





> t-com und mcn tele.com waren zur entgegennahme der verbindungsentgelte berechtigt. dadruch, dass der betrag nicht bzw. nicht rechtzeitig von ihnen beglichen wurde, kommt eine schludbefreiende wirkung nunmehr noch durch zahlung an die unten genannte bankverbindung zustande.
> 
> wir bitten sie daher, den noch offenen saldo von 13,14€ umgehend auf das konto unseres payment dienstleisters conkerd zu überweisen, spätestens jedoch bis  18.11.07. bitte geben sie bei der zahlung undbedingt das aktenzeichen 803 018 483 an.
> 
> ...


soll ich jetzt noch mal unter der oben genannten nummer anrufen, oder gleich bei meinem rechtschutz anrufen?

gruß


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> _ich hab auf der servicnummer angerufen weil ich fragen zu meinem rechnungsposten hatte, und das gilt dann als vertragsabschluss _


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann war das eine 0900er Nummer, bei der innerhalb von 3 Sec. kostenlos der Preis für den Anruf übermittelt wird. Du bist dann aber kostenpflichtig in der Verbindung geblieben und fragst nun, wie du darum herum kommst, die Kosten zu bezahlen - ist das richtig so?


----------



## Pancho (11 November 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann war das eine 0900er Nummer, bei der innerhalb von 3 Sec. kostenlos der Preis für den Anruf übermittelt wird. Du bist dann aber kostenpflichtig in der Verbindung geblieben und fragst nun, wie du darum herum kommst, die Kosten zu bezahlen - ist das richtig so?



nein, diese nummer 0800 1900190 ist die servicenummer die auf meiner t-online rechnung steht, an diese nummer soll ich mich wenden wenn ich zitat:" Anfragen und beanstandungen gegen diese forderungen richten sie bitte an mcn tele. com ag  tel.: 0800 1900190".
so und da hab ich angerufen um herauszufinden wie die firma mcn tele.com darauf kommt mir den betag von 7.64€ zu verrechnen.


----------



## Pancho (12 November 2007)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

hallo, 

so nochmal ein zwischenbericht,

ich hab mich jetzt an diese nummer von mcn gewand (gepostet von aka-aka)

Unser Service-Rufnummern-Team ist montags bis freitags von
9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr für Sie da.
Telefon: 0800.100 88 11
Fax: 0800.100 87 86

so für nähere auskünfte braucht die mcn tele. com die betreffende rechnung von meinem telefonanbieter und einen schriftlichen antrag für einen einzelverbindungsnachweis. 
dann ist warten angesagt bis der evn an mich geschickt wird (3-4 wochen)
darauf sehe ich was berechnet wurde, bei der t-online ist das ja nicht mehr möglich.

bei meinem rechtschutz hab ich auch angerufen, der hat mir geraten den betrag zu überweisen(unter vorbehalt), da der betrag noch so gering ist. bevor noch mehr mahngebühren dazu kommen. 
und ich soll erstmal warten bis der evn von mcn da ist, da ich/bzw. freundin  ja nicht 100% sicher sind eine kostspielige nummer gewält zu haben.

tja hätte ich nur fürher auf die nummer angerufen und nicht auf die die auf meiner telefonrechnung angeben ist, von der man einen ellen langen text gedrückt bekommt. naja mal schaun wies weiter geht.

gruß


----------



## Pancho (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Hallo!

ich habe gestern in der post den evn von der mcn vorgefunden und in der steht, dass ich am 13.07.07 um 14:26 ein verbindung von sage und schreibe 3,53 sek. zu der nummer 090051004XXX für 6,42€ netto gehabt habe.
diese nummer gehört einer firma namens 

ATLAS Interactive Deutschland Gmbh

ich kann nur sagen dass ich die frima nicht kenne und die sache für mich erledigt ist, weil ich keinen nerv mehr dazu habe.
das einzige was mich noch interessieren würde ist ob das so ein fanganruf war?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

h*tp://w*w.atlasinteractivegroup.de/cms/index.php?id=61

"... die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette digitaler Produkte ..."
Hat auch was mit Flensburg zu tun.


----------



## Pancho (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> h*tp://w*w.atlasinteractivegroup.de/cms/index.php?id=61
> 
> "... die gesamte Wertschöpfungskette digitaler Produkte ..."
> Hat auch was mit Flensburg zu tun.



was willst du damit sagen? ich kann damit überhauptnichts anfangen


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Dass Du die Firma nicht kennst, ist verständlich, da Du Dich sicher weder beruflich noch privat für die Zusamnmenhänge und Hintergründe im "Mehrwertgeschäft" interessierst. Aber diese Firma gehört zu den "big players" und deren Deutschlandchef ist immerhin ein hochrangiger Vertreter der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle (FST).

Mich würde eher interessieren, was genau passiert ist bzw. wie der Betrag auf die Rechnung kam.


----------



## Pancho (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, was genau passiert ist bzw. wie der Betrag auf die Rechnung kam.



um das erhauszufinden müsste ich dann bestimmt bei ATLAS interactive
anrufen und meinen fall schilder? oder gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit?

soll ich auf der nachfolgenden seite die hotline oder aufs normal telefon

anrufen? [noparse]http://www.atlasinteractivegroup.de/cms/index.php?id=74&L=[/noparse]

sorry für meine unbeholfenheit, aber wenn es um sollche sachen geht graust es mich einfach.


----------



## Pancho (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

ich muss mich verbessern was die zeitangaben angehen, es waren nicht 3 sek sonder 3 min. und 53 sek. die ich telefoniert haben soll.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pancho schrieb:


> ich muss mich verbessern was die zeitangaben angehen, es waren nicht 3 sek sonder 3 min. und 53 sek. die ich telefoniert haben soll.


 alles zutraue - zumal der deutsche Oberatlant noch 2006 einen Vortrag über die Positionierung des Unternehmens im Bereich MehrwertdiensteUnd keine Erinnerung daran? Nie wo angerufen und sich verbinden lassen? Nie eine Taste gedrückt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. So gern ich den Atlanten alles zutraue.


----------



## Pancho (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und keine Erinnerung daran? Nie wo angerufen und sich verbinden lassen? Nie eine Taste gedrückt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. So gern ich den Atlanten alles zutraue.



also ich hab mal in meinen lohnabrechnungen gewühlt und festgestellt das ich an diesem besagten 13.07.07 auf der arbeite war, schichtbeginn 14:00. meine freundin kann sich nicht erinner wo angerufen zu haben. und bei unseriösen anrufen legen wir gleich auf, ansonsten geht die mailbox von t-online dran.

ich habe auf der mahnung noch eine telefonnummer gefunden die auch von ATLAS ist. diese ist aber ganz anders als die die auf der homepage angegeben ist.
soll ich da nochmal anrufen oder es auf sich beruhen lassen? der anruf kostet auf beiden nummer wieder 14cent die minute und meine kohle seh ich ja eh nicht mehr oder?!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Ich habe den gleichen Fall mit mcn tele.com bzw. Atlas Intzeractive. Gleiche Rufnummer m(0900511004XXX) und gleicher Betrag Euro 6,42. Auch ich habe diese nachweislich nicht gewählt. Zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt kann ich per EVN ein anderes Gespräch nachweisen. Hier handelt es sich seitens mcn tele.com AG bzw. seitens Atlas Interactvie wohl um eine größer angelegte [.........]. Ich habe gestern die Sache dem Verbraucherschutz und der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet



Pancho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe gestern in der post den evn von der mcn vorgefunden und in der steht, dass ich am 13.07.07 um 14:26 ein verbindung von sage und schreibe 3,53 sek. zu der nummer 090051004XXX für 6,42€ netto gehabt habe.
> diese nummer gehört einer firma namens
> ...



_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die Sache dem Verbraucherschutz und der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet



:thumb: Richtig so!


----------



## Schröder (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber wo bekomme ich den den EVN ? 
Ich hab einen von der Telekom bekommen, aber ihr schreibt ja dass ihr euren von mcn bzw. Atlas bekommen habt. Muss ich den extra bei mcn bzw. Atlas beantragen oder habt ihr auch den von Telekom gemeint ? 

Gruß


----------



## humu (6 Februar 2008)

*mcn tele.com AG Vertragsabschluss und -kündigung?*

Hallo,

ich habe schon eine Weile gesucht und zu meiner Frage nichts Passendes gefunden, deshalb habe ich mich hier mal angemeldet.

Meine Schwiegermutter (75 und leicht an Demenz erkrankt) hat seit zwei oder drei Monaten auf ihrer Telekom-Rechnung einen Posten von knapp 10 Euro eines anderen Netzbetreibers, und zwar als Grundgebühr von mcn tele.com. Sie kann sich nur erinnern, in einem Telefongespräch über Telefonkosten bei irgendwas gesagt zu haben, sie möchte das schriftlich haben, bevor sie einen Vertrag abschließt. An Korrespondenz gibt es seit ein paar Tagen einen Brief von mcn, dass sie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte und ich habe es so verstanden, dass sie sich jetzt über eine 0900er Nummer anrufen lassen kann, dafür die 10 Euro im Monat. Gekündigt hat sie inzwischen, aber wir wissen gar nicht, was. Ist so etwas schon mal jemandem passiert? Ich habe leider den Brief auch nicht hier, da ich 100 km von meiner Schwiegermutter entfernt wohne, aber ich lasse ihn mir mal zuschicken. Ich weiß nur, dass sie daraus nicht erkennen kann, was und für wie lange sie angeblich abgeschlossen hat (und warum sowieso).

Kann mir vorläufig schon jemand einen Tipp geben? 

humu


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Das hört sich ja so an, als ob man der Schwiegermutter eine 0900 (Sex-)Hotline aufgeschwatzt hat, mit der man normalerweise Geld verdient.
??? Da aber keine Anrufe eingehen wird eine "Grundgebühr" berechnet ???

Die Adresse bzw. Telefonnummer für "Einwendungen" steht auf der Telekom-Rechnung.
Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts Telekom-Rechnung "ohne andere Anbieter" zahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com AG Vertragsabschluss und -kündigung?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Adresse bzw. Telefonnummer für "Einwendungen" steht auf der Telekom-Rechnung.
> Bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts Telekom-Rechnung "ohne andere Anbieter" zahlen.


richtig! Dabei bitte darauf achten, dass klar ist, welcher Betrag genau NICHT bezahlt wird. 



humu schrieb:


> dass sie sich jetzt über eine 0900er Nummer anrufen lassen kann, dafür die 10 Euro im Monat. Gekündigt hat sie inzwischen, aber wir wissen gar nicht, was.


Ich denke, anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: es gibt Anbieter, bei denen man über eine 0900-*Vorwahl* billig telefonieren kann. War es vielleicht so was? (Auf die Schnelle habe ich aber keinen gefunden, der a. eine Grundgebühr berechnet und b. mit mcn kooperiert)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Hallo zusammen,
auch meine Schwiedermutter hat das "Vergnügen" mit mcn.tele.com. Sie ist sich auch nicht bewußt mit solchen Nummern telefoniert zu haben. Nur sind bei der letzten sind 13 min = 35,18 € netto ausgewiesen. Lt. Dienstnummerauskunft handelt es sich um ein Fa. auch Ratingen.
Bei der Telekom selbst haben wir schon widersprochen und den Betrag für mcn zurückgebucht. Als nächster Schritt ist die Bundesnetzagentur dran.
Muß ich an die mcn auch schreiben? Sollte man auch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten? Besteht die Möglichkeit gegen bereits gezahlte Beträge vorzugehen?
Vielen Dank,
Gruß Pefe


----------



## Tommes (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Welche Rufnummer steht denn im Einzelverbindungsnachweis?
Hat deine Mutter eventuell einen Anruf erhalten und auf eine Zifferntaste gedückt?

mfg Tommes


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Pefe schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit gegen bereits gezahlte Beträge vorzugehen?


...du meinst, die irgendwie zurück zu holen? Ein schwieriges Unterfangen, deine Schwiegermutter müsstest sich dazu womöglich eines Anwalts bedienen. Die T-Com hat die Beträge bereits an das andere Unternehmen ausgekehrt, somit steht allenfalls der Rechtsweg in Richtung MCN offen.


Pefe schrieb:


> ...Muß ich an die mcn auch schreiben?


Wenn ihr alles Geld zurück wollt, dann wird euch wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als hier den Dialog zu eröffnen. Obs aber was bringt, kann durchaus von vornherein bezweifelt werden. Wegen der jetzt nicht bezahlten Forderung wird MCN sich ohnehin wieder bei deiner Schwiegermutter melden.


Pefe schrieb:


> Sollte man auch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten?


Nein! Die Klärung ziviler Angelegenheiten ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## humu (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com AG Vertragsabschluss und -kündigung?*

Telekom-Rechnung wird per Lastschrift abgebucht. Rückbuchung und Teilüberweisung kann ich aus der Ferne nicht machen.

Ich dachte auch erst, dass sie billiger telefonieren kann (könnte), aber mit Vertrag müsste das ja automatisch gehen, und da ist nichts, wird alles über Telekom bezahlt. Und eingehende Anrufe (Sex-Hotline) gibts natürlich auch nicht. Da nichts Schriftliches existiert, weiß ich eben überhaupt nicht, worum es geht. Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



Tommes schrieb:


> Welche Rufnummer steht denn im Einzelverbindungsnachweis?
> Hat deine Mutter eventuell einen Anruf erhalten und auf eine Zifferntaste gedückt?



zum einen 0900-5118810 lt. Dienstnummerauskunft eine COMHOLD AG aus der Schweiz. Und die richtig teure  (35 € netto) 0900-3101480 = Company Management Service Unternehmen GmbH aus 
Ratingen.
Ob eine Taste gedrückt wurde kann ich nicht sagen, sie sagt sie würde auflegen.

Mit Polizei meinte ich eigentlich nur Anzeige wegen Betruges, aber das wird mir wahrscheinlich dann doch zu viel.
Gruß und Danke Pefe


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

wie mcn/comhold und mcn/ratingen zusammen hängen, ist unklar. Ratingen ist seit Jahren bekannt in Deutschland, Comhold ist international oberste Liga.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Jetzt wird es aber doch allmählich wieder interessant. Zumindest einem mir bekannten Beschwerdeführer teilte die mcn tele.com in einem vierseitigen Schreiben mit, dass er angeblich eine Mehrwertleistung in Anspruch genommen habe, die von folgendem Anbieter bereit gestellt worden ist:



> NTH AG
> Blegi 14
> CH-6343 Rotkreuz
> SWITZERLAND



NTH steht für New Technologies Holding, anscheinend auch mit einer Adressse in D:


> NTH Media
> Niedwiesenstraße 54
> D - 60431 Frankfurt a. M.
> DEUTSCHLAND


Quelle

Der Beschwerdeführer bei mir erklärte DSL zu haben, kein Telefonzugang vom PC aus und zur fraglichen Zeit gar nicht zu hause gewesen zu sein. 

Also, was ist DAS?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Die Firma befindet sich neuerdings in kroatischer Hand. Das ist aber selbst für geübte Chaostheoretiker noch etwas wenig Information. Aber wenn man diesen Kaffeesatz ein paar Mal hin und her bröselt, sieht man vielleicht klarer.
Einige vormals in die Firma involvierte Personen sind/waren bei ähnlichen Firmen involviert (exemplarisch). Noch ist mir aber kein bekannter Name untergekommen. Werde da wohl in der Schweiz nachfragen müssen,...

sunrise kennt die NTH AG alös Servicepartner für "Fun- und Infodienste" unter den Kurzwahlnummern 9292 und 92920

NTH AG
Bahnhofstrasse 15
CH - 2500 Biel
+41 32 328 20 00
***(at)[B]mobiletechnics.ch[/B] - insofern hab ich den exemplarischen Link gar nicht schlecht gewählt. Wenn die Firma noch öfter genannt wird, sollte man da mal näher hinkucken. Bei der Firma arbeiten noch einige kroatische Programmierer. 

Die beeindruckenden Referenzen für die innovativen Dienste sind das eine... Herauszufinden, um was genau es konkret geht, ist das andere...


----------



## SabineKiesel (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

Auch ich bin sehr überrascht über meine Telefonrechnung. Angeblich habe ich die Rufnummer 09005745896 für eine Gesprächsdauer von 21 Sekunden angerufen und erhalte dafür eine Rechnung von 9,95 Euro.

Die Rechnung wird von der Firma mcn tele.com Ag, Gartenstr. 23, 61352 Bad Homburg über Kabel Deutschland an mich gestellt.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich einen sogenannten "Werbeanruf" erhalten und habe diesen nach 21 Sekunden abgebrochen. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und mir Rat geben, wie ich mich erfolgreich gegen diese Rechnung wehren kann?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Februar 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



SabineKiesel schrieb:


> Angeblich habe ich die Rufnummer 09005745896 für eine Gesprächsdauer von 21 Sekunden angerufen und erhalte dafür eine Rechnung von 9,95 Euro.


Die Nummer ist diesem Laden zugeteilt


> 0900 - 5 - 745896
> Diensteanbieter:
> COMHOLD AG
> Etzelblickstraße 2A
> ...


taucht auch im Nachbarforum auf
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15261&page=33
und ist ist auch schon früher auffällig geworden 
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/senioren-durch-mcntelecom-ag-abgezockt
http://verbraucherrecht.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=640


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*

05.03.2008     09005118810, 09005118830, 09005253510, 09005252505, 09003101484, 09003101653, 09003101657, 09005404540 

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 17.03.08, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 09005118810 ab 27.09.07, für 09005118830 ab 28.09.07, für 09005253510 ab 3.11.07, für 09005252505 ab 25.10.07, für 09003101484 ab 26.06.07, für 09003101653 ab 2.09.07, für 09003101657 ab 18.08.07, und für 09005404540 ab 1.12.07

Quelle: BNetzA, 5.3.08

*Für diese Nummern dürfen also keine Beträge in Rechnung gestellt werden.

Betroffen sind Nummern folgender Firmen* (siehe im Detail oben)

COMHOLD AG (fka "Rising Water Capital AG", Grüße nach Curacao :stumm
Etzelblickstraße 2A
8834 Schindellegi
SCHWEIZ


                            Call Base GmbH
Freiligrathring 13a       
40878 Ratingen

                            Company Management Services
Unternehm.u.Verwaltgs.GmbH
Freiligrathring 13a       
40878 Ratingen

Über die von der Bundesnetzagentur nach langen und für Verbraucher teuren Monaten des Schweigens für illegal erklärte neue Masche wurde erstmals vor einem Jahr berichtet.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15261&highlight=tastendruck+neu

Die damals betroffene Nummer wurde im Juli 2007 lediglich abgeschaltet.

@Sascha:

Das ist 
1. eine Meldung wert
2. eine Nachfrage, ob und wenn ja, warum damals die Nummern ohne Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot abgeschaltet wurden

        30.07.2007                       09003004500, 09003900502, 09003101482                       Spam Telefon                       Abschaltung der Rufnummer *zum 09.08.2007 :wall:
*

Das (durchaus begrüßenswerte) Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur wirkt für Verbraucher gewohnt inkonsequent und bei weitem nicht ausreichend im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes. Darf man annehmen, dass der Großteil der illegalen Einnahmen von den Maßnahmen unberührt bleibt/blieb? Dass - anders betrachtet - einmal mehr der Großteil der betroffenen Verbraucher *nicht ausreichend geschützt wurde*???

Was ist mit den aktuellen Nummern, die hier, im Antispam und anderswo genannt wurden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2008)

*AW: mcn tele.com*



> Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, *zeigt sich   entschlossen* im Kampf gegen Unternehmen, die Rufnummern bewusst   missbrauchen, um wirtschaftliche Gewinne auf Kosten der   Verbraucher zu erzielen. "Wir *schützen die Verbraucher* und gehen   *unnachgiebig* gegen einen derartig organisierten   Rufnummermissbrauch vor. Das *Telekommunikationsgesetz* hat uns   *Instrumente an die Hand gegeben, mit denen wir den Missbrauch von   Telefonnummern bekämpfen können*.








(Quelle: wikipedia)


> Diese Instrumente *schöpfen wir   voll aus*. Es darf nicht zu Schlupflöchern für Unternehmen kommen,   die durch technische Manipulationen eindeutige Regeln umgehen   wollen. Missbrauch von Rufnummern und Tricks dürfen nicht Basis   für Geschäftsmodelle sein. Dies kann auch *nur im Interesse   rechtschaffender Anbieter* im Mehrwertdienstemarkt sein."


Pressemeldung im Februar 2008


----------

